# Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen



## Wilkinson (15. April 2014)

Hallo
ich bin neu hier und habe mich auch primär wegen meiner Teiche hier angemeldet . Ich hoffe , ich bin hier richtig 

Ich habe letztes Jahr eine alte Forellenzucht mit Wald gekauft .
Meine Frau hat bis jetzt ( also etwa ein 3/4 Jahr ) mit meiner Assistenz  Fische gekauft ( aus Dänemark ) und frisch + geräuchert verkauft .

Ausser den Fischdieben ( es ist echt traurig )  , machen uns auch die Behörden ( Veterinäramt / Gesundheitsamt / untere Wasserbehörde ) Probleme .
Sie machen immer mehr Auflagen , sodaß meine Frau nun keine Lust mehr hat und wir aufhören im großen Stil .

Ich würde jetzt aber gerne noch einige Male im Jahr Fisch räuchern und verkaufen .

Weiß jemand , ob die Vorraussetzungen hierfür geringer sind ?
Hat da jemand Tips für mich ?

Mir sind die Kunden ( es lief echt gut ! ) schon sehr an Herz gewachsen...

Auch die Idee eine Art Verrin der Fischgenisser zu gründen , kam uns schon , um die enormen Auflagen zu umgehen .

Sorry , daß ich als Beginn meines Daseins als Mitglied , gleich so ein Thema wähle

Gruß und danke , Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Sobald es gewerblich bist, hast Du keine Chance.

Und wenn die Behörden eh schon dran sind, wird's nicht einfacher..


----------



## Kotzi (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Die Auflagen zum Lebensmittelverkauf sind die gleichen, genauso muss es auch weiterhin als Nebengewerbe gemeldet bleiben.


----------



## Wilkinson (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Hallo und danke für die schnellen Antworten !
Es gibt wohl so etwas wie eine "Urproduktion" wo kein Gewerbeschein gefordert ist...
Wenn ich das so deklariere ?


----------



## antonio (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

du kannst es deklarieren wie du willst die lebensmittel-und hygienerechtlichen auflagen ändern sich dadurch nicht.

antonio


----------



## wilhelm (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Ich weiß nicht warum man einerseits berechtigte Auflagen des Lebensmittelrechts umgehen will aber dann seine Produkte in der Öffentlichkeit verkauft.#c#q
Entweder selbst essen oder Lebensmittelrecht beachten.

Wo ist da das Problem bitte?????|kopfkrat


----------



## orgel (15. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*



Wilkinson schrieb:


> Ausser den Fischdieben ( es ist echt traurig )  , machen uns auch die Behörden ( Veterinäramt / Gesundheitsamt / untere Wasserbehörde ) Probleme .
> Sie machen immer mehr Auflagen , sodaß meine Frau nun keine Lust mehr hat und wir aufhören im großen Stil .
> 
> Mir sind die Kunden ( es lief echt gut ! ) schon sehr an Herz gewachsen...



Was sind denn das für Auflagen, die, offensichtlich nach und nach, so alles gemacht werden, dass Ihr (obwohl es so gut lief) mit dem großen Geschäft aufhören wollt?


----------



## Wilkinson (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

@Orgel: Im Juli/2013 hatte ich ein Treffen mit dem Chef vom Veterinäramt .
Der Wollte eine Edelstahldoppelspüle und einen Edelstahlschlachttisch .
Außerdem sollten wir Trinkwasser zum ausspülen des Räucherfischs mitbringen ( dort gibts kein Trinkwasser ). Den Frischfisch spülen die Leute Zuhause eh nochmal aus , sagte er .
Toilette : Hier war er einverstanden , daß wir das bei Bekannten  , die 300m entfernt wohnen, machen .
wenige Zeit später forderte er Warmwasser ( zum reinigen ) , zumindest ein Campingklo und zwei Handwaschmöglichkeiten incl. Warmwasser für Toilette und Waschtisch.
Wir entschieden uns dann einen Bauantrag für ein Schlachthaus zu stellen , der leider letzte Woche abgelehnt wurde .
In der Zwischenzeit wurde dann auch eine Trinkwasseraufbereitung gefordert , die DVGW-zertifiziert sein muß und etwa 3500 Euro kostet .

@Wilhelm: ich möchte nicht das Lebensmittelrecht umgehen
Die Anlage wurde über 40 Jahre lang als solche betrieben .
Wir sind bereit Auflagen zu erfüllen , die Sinn machen .
Warum muß ich plötzlich Frischfisch mit Trinkwasser ausspülen , der vorher im selben Wasser lebte , mit dem ich ihn nun ausspülen will  ? 
Warum fordert man nun eine richtige Toilette , obwohl man das bei den Vorbesitzern nicht tat ?
Die gesamte Kundschaft hat kein Verständnis für diese ganzen Auflagen und hat Angst um seinen FRISCHEN ( und geräucherten ) Fisch , den er künftig vermutlich nicht mehr bekommt .


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Wenn bei Vorbesitzern teilweise noch "Bestandsschutz" bzw. Duldung gegeben war, wird bei Weiterverkauf (fast) immer die Behörde aktiv.

Was Du aufführst, sind noch sehr moderate Dinge - wer Lebensmittel verarbeitet, muss eben ein Lebensmittel (Trinkwasser) und nicht irgend ne Teich- oder Bachplörre, wo keiner weiss was drin ist, verwenden zum verarbeiten und putzen - Warmwasser, Toiletten ist das eine, sei froh wenn du nicht gleich Sozialräume mit rangeklatscht kriegst und Standardräume (Größe und Umluft pro Mitarbeiter etc.).. .

Wenn die nur Edelstahlpüle wollen und nicht komplett gekachelte Räume mit Abfluss, Fettabscheider etc. kannste noch froh sein.

Sind zum Großteil auch von der EU vorgegebene Maßnahmen, die in Deutschland eben auch 
rigoros(er) durchgesetzt werden.

Vielen rumänischen Kleinbauern wurde z. B. dadurch auch die Existenzgrundlage entzogen, weil die mangels entsprechender Räume nicht mehr ihre traditionellen Rohmilchziegenkäse verkaufen können. Weil die eben die Standards laut EU dazu nie bezahlen können mit ihren paar Ziegen..

Was ich nicht verstehe:
Das sind alles nachlesbare Dinge, warum hast Du Dich nicht vor dem Kauf schlau gemacht?

Nu liegt das Kind im Brunnen, und Du wirst in meinen Augen keine Chance haben, das mit wieder einwirtschaftbaren Kosten auch nur ansatzweise in den Griff zu kriegen.


----------



## labralehn (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Wenn ich einen Fisch beim Angeln dem Wasser entnommen habe und den Fisch dann ausgenommen habe, um ihn dann mitzunehmen, dann verwende ich auch immer Trinkwasser um den Fisch zu säubern.

Solange der Fisch nicht abgestochen wurde, sind die Microorganismen im Wasser kein Problem für den Fisch, nur wenn der Fisch nicht mehr lebt, dann sollte man ihn nicht mit dem Wasser reinigen in dem er gelebt hatte. Noch wichtiger ist das, wenn man den Fisch ausgenommen hat.


----------



## Wegberger (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Hallo,

können die Kunden bei euch auch den Fisch gleich verköstigen ? Verkauft ihr Getränke ?

Vielleicht wäre es eine Möglichkeit, bis auf die Rahmenbedingungen "Schlachten von Frischfisch" den Laden als "Do-It-Yourself" zu führen.

Kunde können Räucherplatz nutzen ..etc.

Am besten eine Beratung bei einem Fachanwalt einholen - mit welchen Geschäftsmodell du aus der Erzeuger- und Vertriebsnummer mit ihren hohen Auflagen rauskommen kannst. Ansonsten bist du ein Fischverarbeitungsbetrieb mit Verkauf und ggf. sogar Verköstigung und somit allen Regelungen unterworfen. Das sind dann schon drei Bereiche mit Regelungen und Fallstricken.

P.S.: War das Thema "Kühlkette" bei euch nicht angesagt? Wie haltet ihr den Fisch bis zum räuchern auf der niedrige Temp. ?



VG


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Mir tut es immer sehr leid, wenn solche kleinen Existenzen und handwerklichen Betriebe auf Grund der Regulierungswut von Behörden das Handtuch werfen müssen. Wieviel individueller Charme und handwerkliche Fähigkeiten gehen dadurch für immer verloren? 
Stattdessen bekommen wir eingeschweißte, unter Trinkwasser gespülte Standardprodukte, die lange haltbar sind und immer gleich schmecken.
Bei uns gibt es im Umkreis von bestimmt 10km keinen einzigen Schlachter mehr, vor 10 Jahren waren es noch Fünf, dafür gibt es jetzt aber mehr als ein halbes Dutzend riesiger Supermärkte mit Fisch- und Fleischtheke aus Edelstahl.... Früher gab es 3 winzig kleine Edeka-Kaufmannsläden und einen großen Supermarkt in der Umgebung. Von den kleinen Kaufmannläden ist auch keiner mehr da.

Trotz allem muss man aber leider so ehrlich sein, zu sagen, dass Ihr Euch sehr blauäugig in's Abenteuer geworfen habt. Viele Eurer jetzigen Probleme wären im Vorwege absehbar gewesen und hätten schon viel früher in eure Überlegungen integriert werden müssen. Einige der genannten Punkte leuchten mir auch ein. Das der für den Verkauf bestimmte Fisch nicht mit Teichwasser gespült werden darf, halte ich schon für sinnvoll. Dennoch müssen solche Auflagen auch für kleine Betriebe praxistauglich und umsetzbar bleiben. 
Ich drück Euch jedenfalls ganz fest die Daumen, dass Ihr den Bogen doch noch irgendwie hinbekommt, aber leicht wird es sicher nicht.   

Grüße!


----------



## Taxidermist (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Ich finde es ebenfalls schade, dass man Kleinunternehmen die selben Vorgaben macht, die etwa auch große Supermarktketten erfüllen müssen.
Nur im Bereich Lebensmittelhygene vollkommen richtig!
Hier sieht man schon am Beispiel der mit Teichwasser gespülten Fische, dass der Mann davon nicht die geringste Ahnung hat.
Da wäre zumindest mal ein Kurs fällig und die gemachten Erkenntnisse auch umgesetzt.

Jürgen

P.S.: Ich frage mich, ob die Lake für den Räucherfisch auch mit Teichwasser angerührt wird?


----------



## Wegberger (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Hallo,



> P.S.: Ich frage mich, ob die Lake für den Räucherfisch auch mit Teichwasser angerührt wird?



http://www.bmelv.de/SharedDocs/Down...h/LeitsaetzeFische.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Seite 3 unten / Seite 4


----------



## Taxidermist (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*



> a)
> als Wasser ausschließlich Trinkwasser oder Meerwasser, das bakteriologisch dem
> Trinkwasser entspricht und frei ist von gesundheitlich bedenklichen
> Verunreinigungen;



Quelle:http://www.bmelv.de/SharedDocs/Downl...ublicationFile


@Wegberger, ich weiß nicht was du damit sagen willst?
Etwa das aus Teichwasser, durch Fischfutter und Exkremente der Fische verschmutzte Bakterienbrühe, durch Zugabe von Salz, frisches Meerwasser wird?

Jürgen


----------



## Wegberger (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Hallo,

@TaxiderMist
Der Leitfaden sagt, das Lake mit Trinkwasser oder Meerwasser .... anzurühren ist.


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Man sieht daran jedenfalls, dass es nicht so schwer ist an Erste Infos heranzukommen.


----------



## Wilkinson (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Hallo 
_*@Thomas9904 : *_Der Veterinär forderte dann auch ein komplettes Schlacht / Verkaushaus . Schwirig wird das leider , da wir nur eine kleine Landwirtschaftliche Fläche ( Teiche und kleines Verkaufshaus ) haben und der Rest Naturschutzgebiet ist .
Klar hätte ich mich schlau machen müssen.
Kaufgrund war allerdings nicht die Forellenanlage , sondern der Wald.
In den Fischverkauf habe ich mich erst nach dem Kauf völlig verknallt....

@Iabralehn : Den Räucherfisch spülen wir natürlich mit ( mitgebrachtem ) Trinkwasser aus und bereiten die Lake auch aus Trinkwasser . 
Den Frischfisch spülen alle Kunden nochmals Zuhause aus .

@Wegberger : Der Fisch wird nur abgeholt und Getränke werden nicht gereicht .
Das mit der "Selbstzubereitung " glaubt mir der Veterinär bestimmt nicht ....
Der Fisch in der Lake wird im ( kühlen ) Schlacht / Verkaufsraum für ca. 16 Stunden aufbewahrt .

@Findling : Das trifft meine Denkweise und die ALLER Kunden .
Es gab noch keinen Kunden , der sich daran stört .
Die Kunden , denen wir das Problem geschildert und die voraussichtlich anstehende Schliessung angekündigt haben sind todtraurig und habe Angst keinen Fisch mehr zu bekommen :-(
Ich werde versuchen , eine "Minilösung " mit den Behörden hinzubekommen .
Danke für Deine Wünsche 

@Taxidermist : Angler spülen den Fisch ggf. auch am Gewässer aus und Zuhause dann mit Trinkwasser .
Eine UV-Trinkwasseraufbereitung habe ich allerdings hier bereits liegen ( DVGW-zertifiziert )

Gruß , Michael , der sicher zu blauäugig daran gegangen ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Ja, das Problem ist immer das Gleiche:
Man unterschätzt (nicht nur) als Laie oft, was beim "in Verkehr bringen" von Lebensmitteln alles an Vorschriften und Regularien dranhängt.

Hätte mich doch gewundert, wenn da der Veterinär nicht das komplette Programm gefordert hätte ;-))

Du hast ne Menge Arbeit vor Dir, was Du in meinen Augen nie wieder finanziert kriegst...

Lass Leute da angeln (Kiloteich oder so), da haste zwar auch ne Menge Auflagen, sicher aber weniger wie beim Verkauf von Lebensmitteln....


----------



## wilhelm (18. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Hallo Wilkinson,
 so leid wie es mir für euch tut, aber Fisch ist nun einmal ein hochsensibles Lebensmittel, und wenn du dann noch schreibst das du den Fisch in der Lake bis zu 16 Stunden in einem wohl nicht aktiv kühlbarem Verkaufsraum lagerst sowie das Wasser von zu Hause mitbringen musst
 dann kann man noch von Glück sagen das es nicht sofort heftige Strafen wegen Verstößen gegen Lebensmittelhygienevorschriften gesetzt hat.
 Ist nun einmal so und ich muss sagen nicht zu Unrecht.

 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## oberfranke (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Ich sehe so als einzigen Weg. 
- Daheim ein Schlacht- und Räucherhaus einzurichten. 
- Die geräucherten Fisch in nen Kühlanhänger -Verkaufsanhänger evtl auch ne Nummer kleiner zum Verkaufsplatz mitzubringen. Hätte den Vorteil du könntest dich dann auch mal auf nen Wochenmarkt stellen. 
- Frisch Fisch vor Ort nur geschlachtet aber nicht ausgenommen zu verkaufen.


----------



## labralehn (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Oberfranke - genau so sehe ich das auch.
Bis auf den Fisch vor Ort verkaufen, da könnte es Probleme mit geben.
Eigentlich sollten da vor Ort keine Fische verkauft werden, da die Auflagen enorm sind.
Wie du vorher schon geschrieben hast, die Fische dort entnehmen und woanders schlachten.


----------



## oberfranke (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Wenn er die Fische vor Ort nur betäubt und tötet ist das meines Erachtens keine Verarbeitung - das geht vor Ort. Ob es Sinn macht ist ne andere Frage. Da ich annehme das Kundschaft wegbleibt wenn sie daheim selber ausnehmen müssen. 


Also Daheim schlachten, verarbeiten und vom Verkaufsanhänger  runter verkaufen.
Weißfische nach Bratheringart, tiefgefrorene Hechtklößchen, Räucheraal in Aspik, Forellencreme,  usw.  
Als Besonderheit einen Elektroräucherofen mitnehmen und vor Ort räuchern- Forelle, Äsche!!!, Karpfen, Aal. 
Grill dazu Forellen und Aal grillen, Fischburger usw.  
Gibt doch tausend Möglichkeiten.

Nur schlachten und verarbeiten wird nicht gehen!!! Zubereiten ja.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Dann musst Du trotzdem alle Voraussetzungen und Regeln  erfüllen für das in Verkehr bringen von Lebensmitteln, inkl. Schlachtraum etc..

Vergesst das nicht (sind auch viele Vereine betrofffen, wenn die selb er geräucherten isch oder Fischbuletten etc. auf festen verkaufen etc., da wird (wg. "Ehrenamt" und wichtig für die Gesellschaft) aber oft drüber hinweg gesehen), wenn ihr gewerblich seid, gelten andere Voraussetzungen!!.

Machst du das (neben)gewerblich, bist du immer dran..

Deswegen war ja mein Vorschlag, da nen Kiloteich raus zu machen.

Dann verkaufst du keinen Fisch, sondern Angelkarten - und beim schlachten "helfen" kannste dann ja..

Und Du kannst z.B. Räucheröfen aufstellen, den die vor Ort "mieten" können und "selber" ihre Fische räuchern (mit Deiner "Hilfe und Tipps" natürlich..)..

Auf jeden Fall aber IMMER *VORHER!!!!!! *mit den zuständigen Behörden abklären.

Was im einen Ort/Bezirk (noch) geht oder geduldet wird, kann im näxten schon unter Todesstrafe stehen - wir sind in Bürokratieteutonien, nicht vergessen!!!!!


----------



## oberfranke (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

@thomas
Wollte ich gerade noch ergänzen. Kontaktiere die Lebensensmittelbehörde und das zuständige Bauamt, Gemeinde mach nen Vororttermin aus und redet miteinander.


----------



## antonio (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

die waren doch schon da und haben die auflagen gemacht.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

@ Antonio:
Für Fischverkauf, nicht für Angelteich....


----------



## antonio (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

meinte ich doch auch.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

deswegen riet ich ja zum Kiloteich ;-)


----------



## Purist (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> - wir sind in Bürokratieteutonien, nicht vergessen!!!!!



Bezüglich der (EU-) Auflagen, kann ich dir da wenig folgen. Dafür sind doch Branchenriesen verantwortlich, die mit guter Lobbyarbeit die Kleinen hemmungslos und gezielt kaputtmachen. Wer große Fischfabriken unterhält oder Fisch, meist aus Osteuropa, in Discounterketten vertickt, der hat kein Interesse an kleinen Fischzuchtbetreiber, der vor Ort frische Ware anbietet. Hauptsache die Nordseekrabben werden weiterhin mit Konservierungsmitteln vollgepumpt, um nach der Puhlerei in Nordafrika irgendetwas Undefinierbares zu sein, hauptsache keimfrei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Ist hier zwar Offtopic, dennoch:
EU-Recht MUSS immer in Landesrecht umgesetzt werden - und da hat sich Bürokratieteutonien noch nie drin hervorgetan, das im Sinne der Kleinen zu regeln - eher immer noch das verschärft..

Siehe auch EU-Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie - in den Niederlanden sind die Angelkutter nicht betroffen, da die Nordsee bis zu den Inseln als Binnenmeer (an Hand Windstärken/Wellenhöhe war dass möglich) deklariert wurde, viele der deutschen Kutter in der Ostsee fielen dem nicht finanzierbaren Umrüstungsaufwand zum Opfer - weil teutonische Bürokraten die Ostsee halt nicht so einordnen wollten....

OT Ende........


----------



## Wegberger (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Hallo,

ich denke das die meisten Regelungen nix mit Lebensmittelriesen oder Eurokraten zu tun haben.

- Frische sauberes Wasser
- Arbeitsflächen, die nicht Bakterien und Keime anziehen
- eine durchgehende, hygienische Kühlkette 
- und bei Angebotstheken eine vernünftige hygienischen Lagerung

finde ich nicht zuviel verlangt und normal.

Das nicht alle Orte dafür geeignet liegt doch wohl auf der Hand.

VG


----------



## lausi97 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Und auch nicht unausgenommen verkaufen,da dann das EU Seuchengesetz greift,die besagt,das für gewerblichen schlachtabfall,in diesem fall des te ist es gewerblicher verkauf, eine kategorie 3 entsorgung vorgeschrieben ist.


----------



## Wilkinson (21. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Hallo nochmal ,
ich habe mir überlegt , einen abgeänderten Bauantrag zu stellen .
mal schauen , obs klappt

Viele Grüße , Michael


----------



## nostradamus (21. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

hi,

inwieweit abgeändert?

nosta


----------



## Wilkinson (24. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

Ist schwer zu erklären...
Anderer Platz , wie schonmal in einer Bauvoranfrage von 2006 positiv beschieden .
Gruß , Michael


----------



## HD4ever (25. April 2014)

*AW: Hofverkauf an Forellenteichen*

schade .... 
da erfüllt man sich so einen Lebenstraum und bekommt immer solche Knüppel zwischen die Beine 
wenn man da so ein privates Kleinod hat, möchte man sicher auch keinen Kiloteich haben wo dann Massen an Anglern durch das Naturschutzgebiet rennen denk ich mir ...
fahr doch mal zu bekannten Forellenteichen in der Nähe und schau dir an wie die das machen - vielleicht einfach dafür ein kleines Gartenhaus aufstellen?


----------

